# Expect This Record Run In The Stock Market To Continue As Bonds Sell Off.



## antoniogcruz (Oct 9, 2017)

Oct.6 2017

Lions, at the time I am writing this article the US 10 year yield has risen to 2.396%, and what this means is a lot of cash is leaving the bond market.

Also as I am writing this article the US equity market is about at the flatline however, all of this cash leaving the bond market is going to go somewhere, and if you have been following my work I have been explaining to you how and why it will continue to flow into the stock market. Moreover, if you have been following my advice to be long this market you have been making a lot of cash.

It is certainly no secret that this market is way over owned at this time, but that does not mean a correction or drop is imminent. It would certainly be nice to see this market burn off some of the gains which it has put on over the past several weeks, but there is no guarantee that this will happen. Now, this does not mean you should be going “all in” to this market at this time however, you should be looking for opportunities to continue to be long this market.

Do not, and I repeat do not try to get fancy with this market and bet against it in this environment, because barring a Black Swan event this market has almost no where to go except higher.

Gregory Mannarino
Traders Choice


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Can I be a Lion to?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Can I be a Lion to?


The Lions Don't Cover ( the Point Spread)

If you become a Lion, no other team would want a cheat.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> The Lions Don't Cover ( the Point Spread)
> 
> If you become a Lion, no other team would want a cheat.


It would appear .... the Cowboys don't cover either.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@antoniogcruz, post only about a paragraph of an article and then the link.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We dumped bonds 2 years ago. The way Obama was using them , made it seems right. What a person does in the market depends on where they are in their life cycle.


----------



## antoniogcruz (Oct 9, 2017)

@Denton Sorry about that!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

antoniogcruz said:


> @Denton Sorry about that!


Hey a rookie mistake, huh? Now tell us in the INTRO thread what you prep for and what drives you .... why you prepare. Thanks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

antoniogcruz said:


> @Denton Sorry about that!


As Watchman said, a rookie mistake. Glad you saw my post!


----------

